# Which Paint Pots are there..?



## Asphyxiation (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm currently trying to collect all the paint pots, and then I sat down making a list of all the paint pots I know exists..

So to be sure I remembered them all I would ask you guys if I missed some..?

So far I know of:

*McQueen:
*- Pharaoh
- Otherworldly
- Electro Sky

*Fafi:*
- Cash Flow
- Layin' Low
- Perky
- Girl Friendly
- Nice Vice
- Rollickin'

*Norstroms?:
*- Stringalong
- Stray Grey

*Permanent:*


----------



## Korms (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Which Paint pots are there..?*

It's a bit tedious, but you could look through all the collection details in chronological order here Specktra.net Color Stories and compile a complete list of all the Paint Pots ever released.


----------



## Asphyxiation (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Which Paint pots are there..?*

Yeah, thanks..
But, does anyone know when the first PP's was released..?
So I don't have to look trough all the collections..


----------



## Zantedge (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Which Paint pots are there..?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Asphyxiation* 

 
_Yeah, thanks..
But, does anyone know when the first PP's was released..?
So I don't have to look trough all the collections.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The first ones came out with Novel Twist in July 07. 

I think you have all of them listed, I can't think of any other ones.


----------



## Asphyxiation (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Which Paint pots are there..?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_The first ones came out with Novel Twist in July 07. 

I think you have all of them listed, I can't think of any other ones._

 
Oh okay, thanks.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yeah I can't come up with anyone else, but again..
I've only REALLY been buying MAC the last 8 months so there could easily have been a few I didn't know of...


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Which Paint pots are there..?*

Yeah, the first ones did come out with Novel Twist, then the collection that launched the rest of the regular paint pots was Painterly.

Aside from the ones listed with Fafi and McQueen, they also had 3 in the N collection (http://specktra.net/f250/n-naked-col.../]N Collection), which were Groundwork (Repromote), Soft Ochre (New colour that was added the regular paint pot line) and Quite Natural (New colour that was added the regular paint pot line).


----------



## Asphyxiation (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Which Paint pots are there..?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Yeah, the first ones did come out with Novel Twist, then the collection that launched the rest of the regular paint pots was Painterly.

Aside from the ones listed with Fafi and McQueen, they also had 3 in the N collection (http://specktra.net/f250/n-naked-col.../]N Collection), which were Groundwork (Repromote), Soft Ochre (New colour that was added the regular paint pot line) and Quite Natural (New colour that was added the regular paint pot line).




_

 
Ahh, thank you so much..
Then I had remembered them all..!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have now ordered the last of the Limited edition ones, exept Stray Grey..
Still looking for that one... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It feels good knowing I mannaged to get the Limited ones (or almost) even trough I got into MAC so late..

Now on to the perm. ones..


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Which Paint pots are there..?*

Stray Gray is one of my faves.  It's a great base under silver shadows or as a base for a soft, smokey eye.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Which Paint pots are there..?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Stray Gray is one of my faves.  It's a great base under silver shadows or as a base for a soft, smokey eye._

 
Oooh thanks for that idea! I never use my Stray Grey.


----------



## Asphyxiation (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Which Paint pots are there..?*

Sell meee.. lol.. Kidding.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But seriously, no one have that colour atm.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Whyyyyy....?? *cries*
It's the only one I'm missing..


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Which Paint pots are there..?*

Are you near a cco?  It might be hanging around there.

Another really cool look for Stray Gray is to use it as a base, then add MAC's loose iridescent powder in Silver Dusk over the top.  Suuuuper pretty, but the iridescent powder probably isn't tested as eye safe (just an FYI).  If you are concerned about it that, you could probably acheive that same look with a shimmery, silver Bare Escentuals shadow.


----------



## abbyquack (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Which Paint pots are there..?*

I must be going crazy...I could've sworn I saw, on someone's sale thread, paint pots that looked super old - with like squarish round lids, not the smooth rounded edges. I tried looking for them again but couldn't find anything. Have paint pots ever been around before 2007? Or could these have been fluidlines mistakenly called paint pots? hmm...


----------



## Asphyxiation (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Which Paint pots are there..?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Are you near a cco? It might be hanging around there._

 
No cause I live in Denmark.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



As far as I know we don't have cco's at all...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It would be cool if someone could think about me next time they go there..
Almost don't care what it costs..


----------



## dreamiez (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Which Paint pots are there..?*

I'm looking for nice vice.. can't seem to find it anywhere


----------



## Asphyxiation (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Which Paint pots are there..?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamiez* 

 
_I'm looking for nice vice.. can't seem to find it anywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
MAC Nice Vice, Health Beauty items on eBay.com

Paint Pot's haven't been faked as far as I know so they're safe to buy... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Please correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## Asphyxiation (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Which Paint pots are there..?*

Recieved my Nice Vice today..
(Together with Stringalong, Perky and Layin Low)

I had hoped Nice Vice was more Purpleish.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh well, still like it..


----------



## dreamiez (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Which Paint pots are there..?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Asphyxiation* 

 
_MAC Nice Vice, Health Beauty items on eBay.com

Paint Pot's haven't been faked as far as I know so they're safe to buy... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Please correct me if I'm wrong... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I managed to get it from here. at half the price from the ebay link. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




are there any other purple paint pots available?


----------



## Asphyxiation (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Which Paint pots are there..?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamiez* 

 
_I managed to get it from here. at half the price from the ebay link. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




are there any other purple paint pots available?_

 
Yeah they where quite exspensive...

I got mine of ebay for 20.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Still alot but, adleast cheaper..

Hmm, no I'm afraid..
But you could buy a purple fluidline and use as a base if you really need a purple..
It's just a bit exspensive compared to how much product you get in a fluidline.. But it do work..
I do it all the time with my frostlite fluidline which I hate..


----------



## annikay (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Which Paint pots are there..?*

I'm so sad I missed out on Girl Friendly! And I don't usually even like pink on my lids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aah that is the magic of MAC, they make you want things you didn't realize you wanted!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Which Paint pots are there..?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *annikay* 

 
_I'm so sad I missed out on Girl Friendly! And I don't usually even like pink on my lids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aah that is the magic of MAC, they make you want things you didn't realize you wanted! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm NW25 with brown hair and eyes.  I have Girl Friendly and it does nothing for me on it's own.  You aren't missing much, IMO.  I just use it as a neutral base under colours.


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Which Paint pots are there..?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *annikay* 

 
_I'm so sad I missed out on Girl Friendly! And I don't usually even like pink on my lids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Aah that is the magic of MAC, they make you want things you didn't realize you wanted! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My Nordstroms still has GF if you really want it..I think it's also on the website


----------



## dreamiez (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Which Paint pots are there..?*

what shade is girlfriendly?

would fresco rose go well with pink shadows? or its another colour which can go with any shadow shades?


----------



## annikay (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Which Paint pots are there..?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamiez* 

 
_what shade is girlfriendly?

would fresco rose go well with pink shadows? or its another colour which can go with any shadow shades? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Girl Friendly is a light greyish matte pink, Fresco Rose is a light shimmery pink and would go with other pinks. Painterly is great with anything and also as a base, as well as Bare Study. Also I've read that Soft Ochre is good for light NC's.


----------



## annikay (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Which Paint pots are there..?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purplerinne* 

 
_My Nordstroms still has GF if you really want it..I think it's also on the website_

 
I don't think they would ship to Finland even if I begged hehe. I'll just have to be content with my Groundwork - and I will be getting Bare Study!


----------



## Asphyxiation (Oct 19, 2008)

Girl Friendly is the one I like the least out of the 6 from Fafi, I like Perky more..
But Cash flow and Rollickin is the ones I enjoyed the most of the 6..


----------



## dreamiez (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm wondering if i'm allergic to paint pots.. some how after using them and after removing, my eye lids will sting and itch. and i just realise that there are lines forming


----------



## Asphyxiation (Oct 20, 2008)

I've never had that reaction to paint pots myself, but it could be... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It couldn't be your make-up remover..?


----------



## dreamiez (Oct 20, 2008)

nope can't be my make-up remover. been using my make-up remover for years. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not sure whether its the paint pot or pigments. I've just started using both recently. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the last time my eyelids reacted like that was due to Clinique All About Eyes. turned fine after i stopped using.


----------



## Miss_Jackie (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Which Paint pots are there..?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *annikay* 

 
_I'm so sad I missed out on Girl Friendly! And I don't usually even like pink on my lids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aah that is the magic of MAC, they make you want things you didn't realize you wanted! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I got it today at a CCO in Park City Utah, so if you are near one hit up a CCO!


----------



## wifey806 (Nov 5, 2008)

i literally JUST started using paint pots THIS WEEK (Girl Friendly and Painterly)! (I never wanted to give up my Paints) and  OMG... LOVE!! It's like I have 5,667,789,089,767 new eye shadows! So good luck, and happy collecting!!


----------



## Preciouspink (Nov 5, 2008)

oOh im dying to buy rubenesque!


----------



## Asphyxiation (Nov 30, 2008)

I just bought Stray Grey from a awesome person on here..
YAY now I got all the limited edition ones..!!

Phew, now I feel like I can relax...


----------



## Sanayhs (Dec 1, 2008)

I want a string-a-long.


----------



## MACandie2012 (Dec 1, 2008)

I always use Bare Study and it usually works with all my colours and I'm a NC45...any other paint pot suggestions???


----------



## stronqerx (Dec 1, 2008)

i love paint pots, but i happen to have a prob with one of them...for some odd reason bare study seems to crease on me =/....anybody happen to know why? or does this happen to anybody else? I usually use painterly, rubenesque & barestudy ...and this only seems to happen with barestudy..(i also have indianwood & rollickin but i rarely use them)


----------



## Asphyxiation (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I want a string-a-long. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Don't be too sad, just get Quite natural instead !..
They're pretty much identical, I got both so I can do some swatches later for you ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACandie2012* 

 
_I always use Bare Study and it usually works with all my colours and I'm a NC45...any other paint pot suggestions???_

 
Blackground would be usefull too I think, or a brown like quite natural maybe..?..

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_i love paint pots, but i happen to have a prob with one of them...for some odd reason bare study seems to crease on me =/....anybody happen to know why? or does this happen to anybody else? I usually use painterly, rubenesque & barestudy ...and this only seems to happen with barestudy..(i also have indianwood & rollickin but i rarely use them)_

 
I found quite natural crease on me.. :/
But none of my other ones do that neither..
So I kinda wonder about that too..!


----------



## Sanayhs (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Asphyxiation* 

 
_Don't be too sad, just get Quite natural instead !..
They're pretty much identical, I got both so I can do some swatches later for you ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Blackground would be usefull too I think, or a brown like quite natural maybe..?..



I found quite natural crease on me.. :/
But none of my other ones do that neither..
So I kinda wonder about that too..!_

 
String-a-long is the only LE paint pot that I don't own. So, it may be kind of silly, but that makes me sad. I haven't had any paint pot crease on me, and I think I own 17 at this point (of 25 I'm aware of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Asphyxiation (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_String-a-long is the only LE paint pot that I don't own. So, it may be kind of silly, but that makes me sad. I haven't had any paint pot crease on me, and I think I own 17 at this point (of 25 I'm aware of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)._

 
Ahh, ofcause then ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got Stray Grey today so now I got all the LE ones, so yeah I know how you feel ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ebay had alot of stringalong when I bought mine, now they're all gone... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maybe they will show up again on there, or maybe someone will offer you theirs.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I got my Stray Grey from here after everything else failed..


----------



## Asphyxiation (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm sorry if it's against the rules for bringing back old threads.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



	But I didn't feel it was needed to make a new one, as my question was:

  	Is there any new ones..?
	And have more been retired..?


----------



## suuzieq (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow! you are so lucky to have collected all those paint pots! Hope you eventually got your hands on stray grey.


----------

